# Upgrading vlc without corrupting sound



## Bront_in_Hood (Feb 27, 2013)

Sometimes after upgrading vlc the sound becomes noisy, dirty. It seems like this defect depends on other ports. But I don't know which. Could anybody give me instruction how to upgrade/reinstall VLC without this lack?

By the way: Why does VLC not play MKV files now? And how to fix it?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2013)

Bront_in_Hood said:
			
		

> Why vlc does not play mkv files now?


Can't answer the other question but I can shed some light on this one. Keep in mind that MKV is a container format. It says absolutely nothing about the codecs used to code the audio and video.


----------



## xibo (Feb 27, 2013)

VLC can still play matroska files, but the ffmpeg interface for demuxing it (which is used by default by vlc) seems to not be usable. The demuxer used can be selected in preferences [set "show settings" to "all"] -> input/codecs -> demuxers.


----------



## Bront_in_Hood (Feb 28, 2013)

xibo said:
			
		

> VLC can still play matroska files, but the ffmpeg interface for demuxing it (which is used by default by vlc) seems to not be usable. The demuxer used can be selected in preferences [set "show settings" to "all"] -> input/codecs -> demuxers.



There are too many demuxers. I've tried several but without any change in playing MKV files.


----------



## xibo (Mar 1, 2013)

ffmpeg-1.1's libavformat demuxer (it's called avformat) works for matroska files. As with any VLC option, it needs vlc to be restarted to become active.


----------



## Bront_in_Hood (Mar 4, 2013)

xibo said:
			
		

> ffmpeg-1.1's libavformat demuxer (it's called avformat) works for matroska files. As with any VLC option, it needs vlc to be restarted to become active.



This helped me with MKV. But I faced new problems. I can not play my providers IP-tv channels. But I watched them without problems in VLC before. Also I could not open a file with .ts extension.
And still ugly audio.

There is an opinion forming in my mind. Times when I build packages from sources draw to a close. I should learn pkgng.


----------

